# Much different behavior for me vs my husband



## VelcroV (Apr 25, 2013)

Help! My 9 month old V (Jenks) is driving me NUTS. It boils down to the fact that he's a different dog with me than with my husband. 

We both use the same commands and catch him on everything he does that he's not supposed to and try to correct it immediately. Problem is...that when I'm with Jenks he thinks it PLAYTIME!!!!!!!! and runs around like a wild animal jumping and grabbing anything he can get his jaws on. When my husband is around Jenks is chill and pretty much just hangs out on the couch or (jaw dropping...JUST stands around).. Stern commands work for my husband and when I try to use them he thinks it's an amazingly hysterical game.

Our trainer says it's because my husband is the alpha and says that when I give him commands he needs to get something out of it like a treat (but to only say "yes, good" if it takes more than once, and give him a treat and lots of praise if he complies after the 1st command). Doesn't work. When he has something he's not supposed to neither does trying to get him to come to me (even with a excited happy voice), sit, drop it, leave it, or redirect attention.

I'm very big on positive reinforcement but since I am getting nowhere have tried shaming him and putting him outside and even pushing him on his side into a submissive position but it doesn't work like it does for my husband. 

Anyone else dealt with this? I'm going nuts and feel like all I do is yell. And am getting so sick of Jenks being full on crazy play mode when I'm around and the coolest chill dog with my husband. 

Just for background. I am the one that typically walks Jenks, feeds him (2/3 meals/day), brings him to the dog park, and to obedience class. My husband does those things too but less so.

Tips?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

What is your dog's purpose? 

Does Jenks walk at heel, on your left side, behind your knee without pulling? Do you walk for miles?

Does he get much off-leash time with you?

Are you his leader or just part of the pack?

When you give Jenks a "correction" for a behavior you dislike, do you give it within 3 seconds?

Are you consistent? 

Do you love you dog unconditionally like he loves you?

9 to 24 months are the toughest. He is testing you just like a teenager will a parent. Be calm, consistent, and his leader.

Find a trainer you like. Not all trainers understand high energy hunting dogs. That is what you have. A Hungarian Pointer. The pride of the Hungary for 1,000 years.

Those are tips and questions to help understand what's gone wrong in your human-dog relationship.

My .02

RBD


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree with redbirddog. 
Our boy Hunter is 8 month, he follows us, well my husband more, but with some friends he just see them as pack member. We sometimes leave him with a friend, to look after Hunter, and he absolutely drives him cray, doesn't listen to him and just plays around. 
You need to be as assertive as your partner, and be the leader, not a pack member. 

Good luck


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just to add to RBD comments.
Do you use the same voice all the time?
If you change your voice when you really mean it, the pup will wait for the voice change before he thinks he has to follow the command.
Do you give the same command over and over before you make him follow it? If you do the first command means nothing to him.
Last do you move your hands around a lot when working with him, or when frustrated? If you do it can get the pup more excited, his attention is on the hands, and not on the command.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Also, 

If you have a naturally high-pitched voice, try lowering the register or pairing a specific hand signal with each command.

If you use lots of words in your normal conversation, try taking a breath before each command to separate it from the normal flow of your conversation or pair a specific hand signal with each command.

If yelling and physical corrections don't work for you, you may be in the 'less-is-more' category of disciplinarian and you'll have to find other corrections that will work for you. Instead of yelling, try a sharp 'ah-ah', then get up and walk away. Instead of a physical correction, stand as tall as you can, do your best imitation of 'the look' your mother used to give you (you know the one), point to the floor next to you and say (don't yell) 'Here'. You may have to stand still for a few moments while he contemplates this new behavior from you. Savannah has learned that she is REALLY in trouble if I put my hands on my hips.

Lastly, each one of these wonderful dogs have his/her own quirks. Something posted here may work as written, but I've had the most success using tips from the forum when I have modified them to match Savannah's needs. Read what's here then experiment with persistence and patience until you find what works for you and Jenks.

Good luck!


----------



## VelcroV (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the comments!

I already attempt to stop behaviors immediately, lower and change my voice, say "aht aht," have him heel on my left (he's MUCH better at heel but still working on it in obedience class), give him lots of love and attention, and set boundaries consistently (when I feed him or let him in from outside I make him "wait" for a while until I give him permission). I'm not sure if I use a lot of distracting arm/hand movements which might excite him but I'll try to be more self aware and see if that could be part of it. 

After reading the comments and really thinking it through, I'm thinking it's a combination of the fact that yes, he is 9 months and in his "testing" period. He must see me as part of the pack so I'll have to make sure I kick him off the couch or other dominant things and keep staying consistent with immediate correction. 

*Any other tips on how to distinguish myself from part of the pack to becoming a leader???*

Probably a huge part of the difference in behavior is the fact that I'm home a lot more with Jenks than my husband is, and when I'm home, I tend to be moving around and getting into more things (my husband eats breakfast, lunch, and sometimes dinner AT work so he's not getting a bunch of stuff out on the counters/trying to eat and as distracted when he IS home). 

I love how one commenter said that when they put their hands on their hips and wait it out their pup really knows it means business. I'll try that. I also DO sometimes give him the same commands a few times rather than just saying it once and then switch to "no," though I am really aware of that try my best not to....just hard when he's squishing a banana into the carpet or destroying my eye glasses and runs away, only to stop and chew more....no amount of treats/praise/toys can trump crunchy glasses or yummy banana it seems.

I'm thinking REALLLLY focusing on "come on command with distractions" as well as consistent "drop it" are things I should practice when he's NOT getting into trouble.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Take a look at "nothing in life is free" by doing a web search.

Leader in the dog world is the one in command of resources. 

Your dog owns Nothing. You own everything.

Keep that in mind always for the next two years.

RBD


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahhh RBD that's a phrase we have used with our now adult children all to often  And as new empty nesters were trying to stay strong with Blaze. My kids say he gets more FB Likes than they do .


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

VelcroV
Your pup is at the age where they will test you.
He also knows the best way to keep something he shouldn't have is to run away with it. Unless its something that will hurt him, I wouldn't chase him down. You stand the risk of making it a fun game for him.
I would work hard on Leave IT, and consider keeping a short rope attached to his collar. If he snags something you can step on the rope to stop the running off. I would then call him to me. If he didn't comply I would pull (not jerk) him to me. Tell him Give and remove the object from his mouth gently. Then tell him Goood booy, as if you are proud of him.
I would also work on fun retrieves with him.
He will get the idea that bringing you things can be fun.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

On the 'give' front, I found that putting treats in a toy that he couldn't get them out of, then i say 'give it to me' and he gives it to me (that may take time the first time, you can hold and gently remove the object from his mouth but don't pull it out), then I take the food out and give it to him, then give him the toy back. Voila, he thinks I'm a genius, and pretty much always gives me something when I ask for it just in case I produce a treat from it!


----------

